

Algorithmic Complexity Attacks and the Linux Networking Code - ranit8
http://devrajtiwary.blogspot.com/2011/12/algorithmic-complexity-attacks-and.html

======
lorax
A bit old (2003) but nice to have another example of exploiting hash table
weaknesses.

